# Set-Up Equipment



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all I'm new to this forum. I have had a look through the forum but can not seem to find anything relating to this matter.

I have recently started up a cleaning business and am now thinking of extending to the car valeting side. Now I have done quiet a bit of research into the market and there is a need for one in my area and my company has also been asked many of times if we do this...so why not?

Now I am thinking of buying a small van for this line of work, something like a Vauvxhall Combo. Water tank I was looking at is a baffled 400 or 500litre upright one...Would this be big enough for most small wheel based vans? and more importantly on average how many cars would it clean on a full tank? Now from my research I understand the water tanks need taps fitting to them, now is this easy enough to do yourself? and I was thinking of buying a tank restraining kit to hold it all in place, is this recommended?

I am also a little on edge as to what pressure washer to use, petrol or electric, is it personal preference or is one better, cheaper than the other? I would love to hear your opinions please.

As for products I think I'm on a right footing with them and I see on this forum there's products I didn't even know about which will be handy.

I have been looking at websites which offer a full start up kit, one of which is here http://www.readytovalet.com/STARTER...ESS_KIT_FOR_VAN_OPTION_1/p388157_2572542.aspx

would anyone recommend the above for what you get and the price?

Thanks guys and again I'm sorry if this post is elsewhere.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are getting a generator to power a vac/wet vac/polisher, you might as well get an electric pressure washer, as they are smaller and lighter.
I'm not a professional but thats just what I would reccomend


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

adf27 said:


> If you are getting a generator to power a vac/wet vac/polisher, you might as well get an electric pressure washer, as they are smaller and lighter.
> I'm not a professional but thats just what I would reccomend


Ok thanks for that, I was thinking of getting electric


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I use a small wheel base Transit connect (about the same size as a Vauxhall combo I reckon) and have a 280 litre upright baffled tank which, believe me, is more than enough. 500 litres would really be quite extreme I reckon and would probably stretch a small van to it's limit in terms of weight restrictions if you come anywhere near filling such a 500 litre monster! 

Consider this, in my van I have the tank fixed in just behind the drivers side bulk-head and it sits in nicely. In front of this sits my generator. In front of the generator sits my Numatic Charles and Numatic George vacuums and Kranzle power washer. Along the ply-lined side of the van I have installed as much shelving as I need. To the inside of the barn doors I have fixed spring clips for holding spray bottles and the like. There are also a couple of hand use pressure sprayers which I use for TFR etc, a step ladder, some buckets and a few other bits and bobs which I have come to rely on.

Now, sounds a lot to cram into a small van; and it is. You cannot swing a ****roach in my van and I love it.  I simply do not need a bigger van. I did actually start with a larger van, but used the extra space so inefficiently that it was a pain in the a*se to use!

I would say that a Combo van would be fine, but think carefully about how much water you need to carry because that is what eats up the space and into the weight capacity of the van. I rarely need to fill my 280 litre tank beyond the half-way mark and even that gets me through a number of valets.

As for a power washer... electric definitely. Get a generator which can power all of your equipment and I cannot recommend a Kranzle K7 (HD 7 now) power washer enough.

As for that start up kit... personally, I wouldn't (and the power generator listed is inmo under powered; you need more power ideally). I would build up your equipment yourself. I decided up front that I would use Autoglym for the majority of the cleaning chemicals etc. and contacted my local AG rep who now supplies me at trade prices. Can't beat getting in just the equipment/brands/chemicals that you want and with all the info available in these forums, you can't go wrong!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Autobrite (a trader on here) offer start-up packages....


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

srod said:


> I use a small wheel base Transit connect (about the same size as a Vauxhall combo I reckon) and have a 280 litre upright baffled tank which, believe me, is more than enough. 500 litres would really be quite extreme I reckon and would probably stretch a small van to it's limit in terms of weight restructions if you come anywhere near filling such a 500 litre monster!
> 
> Consider this, in my van I have the tank fixed in just behind the drivers side bulk-head and it sits in nicely. In front of this sits my generator. In front of the generator sits my Numatic Charles and Numatic George vacuums and Kranzle power washer. Along the ply-lined side of the van I have installed as much shelving as I need. To the inside of the barn doors I have fixed spring clips for holding spray bottles and the like. There are also a couple of hand use pressure sprayers which I use for TFR etc, a step ladder, some buckets and a few other bits and bobs which I have come to rely on.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for that information really give me a better idea of what to purchase. Small wheel based is ideally what I wanted as for cost so that's a bonus. As for the water tank did you buy anything to fix in into the van or is it stable enough?

I will also look into the HD 7, do you know where I can get them from?

Cheers


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Autobrite (a trader on here) offer start-up packages....


Thanks Kev I'll get in touch with him, cheers


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

kelvinc1989 said:


> Thanks very much for that information really give me a better idea of what to purchase. Small wheel based is ideally what I wanted as for cost so that's a bonus. As for the water tank did you buy anything to fix in into the van or is it stable enough?
> 
> I will also look into the HD 7, do you know where I can get them from?
> 
> Cheers


It needs fixing in - believe me! I've had one mishap with it... and that was after fixing in!

In my old van I held it down with ratchet straps running through the cargo hooks and the bulkhead. It was somewhat unsatisfactory although it did hold.

In my new van I have screwed some wood fittings into the van so that the tank's base is surrounded on all 4 sides by strips of wood. This in itself is not enough to hold the tank, just enough to stop it sliding. I then wrapped a single ratchet strap around the tank and around the half-bulkhead which I installed into the van. It is as solid as a rock.

Afraid that my DIY skills do not stretch to anything more sophisticated than that! 

You can buy Kranzle from various UK outlets (just Google Kranzle). I bought mine second hand from an eBay auction and got an absolute bargain because it was basically brand new. They are expensive though... but worth every penny.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

what ever you do make sure the tank is very secure....

500kg smacking you in the back at 60mph if your unfortunate enough to be involved in a accident will be a one way trip to a chapel of rest...


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

One more thing... make sure that your van has at least one side loading door!


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

srod said:


> It needs fixing in - believe me! I've had one mishap with it... and that was after fixing in!
> 
> In my old van I held it down with ratchet straps running through the cargo hooks and the bulkhead. It was somewhat unsatisfactory although it did hold.
> 
> ...


Great, yes I will certainly strap it in when I do get it.

Thanks a lot for all your advice and if I have any more questions I'll just pop back here


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

andy monty said:


> what ever you do make sure the tank is very secure....
> 
> 500kg smacking you in the back at 60mph if your unfortunate enough to be involved in a accident will be a one way trip to a chapel of rest...
> 
> crash tested Ionic Reach and Wash System and another Waterfed Pole System - YouTube


Thank you for that video, I can see the importance of having it strapped in.:thumb:


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend good generators?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

kelvinc1989 said:


> Can anyone recommend good generators?


anything with a honda engine should see you good. it would maybe be more prudent to have a read of this thread, as it could save you asking many of these questions and provide other info you may not have thought of :thumb:


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

What would one suggest an ideal generator power is 3.5KVA or could lower ones be just as good? Also I have looked at Kranzle pressure washers, is there any others one would suggest?

Cheers


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been running a Pramac E4000 for a year which is a great generator (honda engine) which has a max KVA of 3.6 and is rated at 2850 watts. It runs the Numatic hoovers fine (including the George) but does struggle a little with the Kranzle. Not sure if it is because the generator is quite old, because the Kranzle shouldn't really tax it as such. As I say though I have used it without a hitch.

I am upgrading now to a brand new Pramac E5000 which should be enough to power my house should I require! Expensive bit of kit though! Oh well, should last me a good few years because Pramac's build their generators like brick s*it houses!


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

srod said:


> I have been running a Pramac E4000 for a year which is a great generator (honda engine) which has a max KVA of 3.6 and is rated at 2850 watts. It runs the Numatic hoovers fine (including the George) but does struggle a little with the Kranzle. Not sure if it is because the generator is quite old, because the Kranzle shouldn't really tax it as such. As I say though I have used it without a hitch.
> 
> I am upgrading now to a brand new Pramac E5000 which should be enough to power my house should I require! Expensive bit of kit though! Oh well, should last me a good few years because Pramac's build their generators like brick s*it houses!


I'll have a look into them mate, I've been looking at Honda gennie's for about £400. I'm going to write down a basic list of items for a start up mainly the operating equipment and get back to you if that's alright.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

That's fine by me. Trouble is, you ask 10 different people and you'll get 10 different recommendations regarding which brands and equipment etc. Personal preference and the like.  And as for which brand of shampoos, polishes, pads, glazes...  There is a lot of trial and error involved as with anything.


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

srod said:


> I have been running a Pramac E4000 for a year which is a great generator (honda engine) which has a max KVA of 3.6 and is rated at 2850 watts. It runs the Numatic hoovers fine (including the George) but does struggle a little with the Kranzle. Not sure if it is because the generator is quite old, because the Kranzle shouldn't really tax it as such. As I say though I have used it without a hitch.
> 
> I am upgrading now to a brand new Pramac E5000 which should be enough to power my house should I require! Expensive bit of kit though! Oh well, should last me a good few years because Pramac's build their generators like brick s*it houses!


Right I have budgeted so far for the following equipment

*250litre baffled water tank upright around £100 inc delivery
*Generator 3.8KVA(petrol) around £350 I have I link of one I am looking at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Loncin-LC...nerators_ET&hash=item518e5f1146#ht_4350wt_932 Now this might be a silly question but how would you plug in your pressure washer etc into the gennie?

*Tank restraining kit £124
*Tap Kit £20
*Pressure Washer around £250 Now I've looked at a Nilsfisk one which is 140bar and I've looked at Kracher ones. I did look at the one you mentioned but can not find any price wise. Is there any others you would put forward?
*Numatic 230v Wet & Dry £131

Then obviously all the products....Is there anything else I have missed?

Cheers


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I would recommend 2 hoovers; 1 for dry vacuuming and 1 for extracting fluid after shampooing etc. I would advise against trying to use a wet & dry for both whilst out and about.

To plug in your gennie you need to fix up an adaptor from one of the blue outlets (230V) on the generator. You can buy the parts at any electrical factor or B&Q probably sell them ready made up.

Remember to put aside money for cloths, microfibres, sponges, brushes, polishing pads, drying towels/chamois... The list almost seems endless when you start out.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

If you go for a Kranzle K7, then you should opt for a 4Kw generator (not Kva, thats a different measurement) as the startup load is more than double the connected load. Im no expert and don't have experience of Loncin, but, Honda and the older Briggs and Stratton engined generators are great.

To plug the pressure washer or indeed any electrical device in that uses a standard 240 volt plug, you will need a fly lead, such as This

The jury is still out for me on the subject of a tank restraining kit as unless you drill through the floor of the van with some substantial bolts, its not going to do much more than a few ratchet straps in the event of a crash. In my van, I have a 650 litre tank, which is right up against the bulkhead. I have drilled through the bulkhead and put a strengthening bar across with some threaded bar and some angle iron holding the tank to the bulkhead. I have also drilled into the floor and got the tank surrounded by 4x2.

There is a kranzle in the for sale section, I don't know if its been sold yet, but its a bargain, so go for that.

Personally, I went for a Karcher HDS 745, firstly because it is a hot water washer, but also because I got a good price on it, although it was north of £500.

Numatic wet and dry is no good, you want a wet and dry extraction cleaner if you are going to wet vac seats. I have a George, but there is an industrial version which is blue, or the Vax wet and dry gets good reviews.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

I understand the connection from the gennie to the equipment now via the fly lead thanks. 

Mejinks, so you wouldn't recommend me wasting my money on a restraining kit? I don't really fancy drilling through the floor of my van 

Would one recommend this? Karcher K3.550 120bar Pressure Washer with T250 HPC 

As for the generators theres so many to choose from...does it have to be Honda or is there others just as good?

Thanks again


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kranzle is a must imo, will outlast just about anything else..


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

For the pressure washer I think I'm going to go with something like the Karcher K5.800 140bar Eco Pressure Washer, does anyone have one

Also with the generators why is Honda recommended more than any others. I wouldn't mind getting an Honda but the ones I've seen around 3.8KVA are like £800 I was hoping to spend half that on one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

honda-engined generators are held in high regard because they are bomb-proof reliability-wise, if anyone has a pressure washer for sale, it'll be (or at least should be..) in the sales section on here..


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> honda-engined generators are held in high regard because they are bomb-proof reliability-wise, if anyone has a pressure washer for sale, it'll be (or at least should be..) in the sales section on here..


Thank you Kev

As for the tank restraining kit, it doesn't involve drilling into the floor from what I can see on this link http://www.baffledwatertanks.co.uk/...ning_kit_-_250_litre_upright_bulkhead_fitting


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't bother with Karcher under K6 for commercial use tbh. They are fine for once or twice a week an hour at a time, but for anything heavy duty, I really wouldn't say that they are up to the task, mainly because they use plastic pumps. On the higher series, its ceramic and aluminium iirc.

Don't concentrate on the psi of the washer, you aren't cutting through concrete. The flow rate is the more important factor in my opinion.

Generator wise, I would go for THIS In fact, I may put a cheeky bid in and list my generator, which is a little less powerful, but would be spot on for you as my 745 draws nearly 8Kw on startup.

In order of preference, i would go:

Honda
Pramac (honda engined?)
Briggs and stratton (also used by promax)
Lombardini

As for the tank restraining kit, I bet you could ask an engineering firm to make you something just as sturdy as those.


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

mejinks said:


> Don't bother with Karcher under K6 for commercial use tbh. They are fine for once or twice a week an hour at a time, but for anything heavy duty, I really wouldn't say that they are up to the task, mainly because they use plastic pumps. On the higher series, its ceramic and aluminium iirc.
> 
> Don't concentrate on the psi of the washer, you aren't cutting through concrete. The flow rate is the more important factor in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that advice. Looks like I will have to spend a bit extra on the pressure washer and the generator. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what ever you do, don't buy a cheap geny like the briggs & stratton or any Chinese crap,same as the washer


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> what ever you do, don't buy a cheap geny like the briggs & stratton or any chines crap,same as the washer


I won't, I am now looking at the Kranzle http://www.kranzle.co.uk/index.php?page=2000s and Honda Gennies at around £500 what a decent KVA to get?


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of my setup in a vw caddy



















The generator I have is fantastic, it runs my kranzle, Henry and George effortlessly ( not all at the same time but I reckon it'll do at least 2 easily )

I think Rob from Prism was selling the exact same one in the personal sales section a week or two ago and it had very little use for around £300 which is a complete steal as they cost over £700 new.

Here's the link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258057


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kelvinc1989 said:


> I won't, I am now looking at the Kranzle http://www.kranzle.co.uk/index.php?page=2000s and Honda Gennies at around £500 what a decent KVA to get?


you really need to think on space/cash flow and what machines your goin to buy and what you want to run at the same time if you need to or not,i have a kranzle K7 and a honda geny,but it was the biggest part of the seting up i had to do


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I started with a Clarke genny and it never let me down but when the Honda came on the sales section here with hardly any use for £350 I snapped it up straight away, it's a fantastic machine and build quality is excellent. The op should defo be getting in touch with rob as that genny is a bargain and he also has the water tank as well, 2 birds with one stone ehh


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> what ever you do, don't buy a cheap geny like the briggs & stratton or any chines crap,same as the washer


Have you experience of using a briggs and stratton generator? I have. Mine has run fine for over a year and will easily run my george. In fact it runs a kettle and iron at the same time without issue, so I don't see why you don't like Briggs and Stratton?



kelvinc1989 said:


> I won't, I am now looking at the Kranzle http://www.kranzle.co.uk/index.php?page=2000s and Honda Gennies at around £500 what a decent KVA to get?


If you are going for the K2160TS, it has a connected load of 3.2Kw, so for startup, you would need at least a 7Kw generator. Something like THIS


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't forget the bigger the genny the more fuel it uses.
The one in the link will cost you 2 liters of fuel an hour at 3/4 load :doublesho.
:doublesho Why are you thinking of a Kranzle K2160TS....beats me . If you are going for a Kranzle the K7 would be a better buy......
3-£400 cheaper, half the power required to run it = smaller generator = big savings on buying AND running costs. No brainer to me .


There are a few guys on DW who have chosen to go with a 3100watt (6200peak) inverter and 1 or 2 leisure batteries on a split charge system.
FREE electric (sort of ). The batteries are charged while driving ready for the next job, or if they are getting low on power while working, just switch the van engine on (quiter than a genny) and carry on working. 

Or the cheapest way (for now).....a nice extension lead and use customers electric.

You don't have to buy the biggest and best of everything while starting-up in valeting/detailing. You can always upgrade as and when you gain more
customers and funds allow.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mejinks said:


> Have you experience of using a briggs and stratton generator? I have. Mine has run fine for over a year and will easily run my george. In fact it runs a kettle and iron at the same time without issue, so I don't see why you don't like Briggs and Stratton?
> 
> If you are going for the K2160TS, it has a connected load of 3.2Kw, so for startup, you would need at least a 7Kw generator. Something like THIS


yes i have,have had an older one and one of the biggest in the open set range and it was fine,but that was a long time ago,so when its life was ending,i thought hey i'll buy another one since it was a good machine,especially after it was second hand when i bought it,so i ordered a new one at £1050 from a local place and was one of the biggest mistakes i have ever made


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Honda ec that I have runs for about 5 hours meaning I can usually get 6 or 7 cars out of it ( inside and out ) I doubt mine has ever been run at 3/4 load as none of the appliances ever seem to get it revving too much usually a slight pitch change at most


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

trv8 said:


> Don't forget the bigger the genny the more fuel it uses.
> The one in the link will cost you 2 liters of fuel an hour at 3/4 load :doublesho.
> :doublesho Why are you thinking of a Kranzle K2160TS....beats me . If you are going for a Kranzle the K7 would be a better buy......
> 3-£400 cheaper, half the power required to run it = smaller generator = big savings on buying AND running costs. No brainer to me .
> ...


Thanks for all the information guys really appreciated. So if I bought the Kranzle K7 would an Honda gennie like the Honda EC3600 be efficient enough?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kelvinc1989 said:


> Thanks for all the information guys really appreciated. So if I bought the Kranzle K7 would an Honda gennie like the Honda EC3600 be efficient enough?


way more than you need,what size of vehicle is going in??


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> way more than you need,what size of vehicle is going in??


Great new, I'm looking at buying a vw caddy or vauxhall combo.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kelvinc1989 said:


> Great new, I'm looking at buying a vw caddy or vauxhall combo.


i know the caddys are quite small in the back and the combo is unknown to me unless its the much older two models and there very small in the back,that honda EC3600 is to big for all those vans


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

walker1967 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my setup in a vw caddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving me a visual example, What litre is your tank?


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> i know the caddys are quite small in the back and the combo is unknown to me unless its the much older two models and there very small in the back,that honda EC3600 is to big for all those vans


Walker has a caddy and the gennie fits in there


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The Honda EC3600 looks bloody good I must admit; tempted to go for one of those myself! Only thing I would say is that the Pramac E5000 is somewhat smaller, but with a similar power rating.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kelvinc1989 said:


> Walker has a caddy and the gennie fits in there


an its overly taking up far to much space,hey its only my opinion:thumb:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

My short-wheelbase Transit connect van is about the same size of a caddy van and I have just measured it; the EC3600 should fit in fine.

Some piccies of the inside of my van. Where the vacuums are sitting is usually where I keep my gennie, but that is sitting in my barn right now as I am selling it on eBay. My new gennie (Honda or a Pramac) should fill the void pretty soon!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

The tank is 400 litre m8, the genny fits in fine Scott, I also have a george, Henry, 3 buckets, 2 stacker boxed for microfibres, another stacker for spray bottles and a kranzle. This all fits in perfectly and is very easy to access :thumb:
Tbh sometimes I wish I had a bigger van but I know when this one runs it's course it will be a brand new caddy I'm purchasing


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

srod said:


> My short-wheelbase Transit connect van is about the same size of a caddy van and I have just measured it; the EC3600 should fit in fine.
> 
> Some piccies of the inside of my van. Where the vacuums are sitting is usually where I keep my gennie, but that is sitting in my barn right now as I am selling it on eBay. My new gennie (Honda or a Pramac) should fill the void pretty soon!


Cheers Guys

Srod that's a nice set up, did you get all the shelves fitted by someone else or did you manage to do them yourself?

Think I'm gunna go for the EC3600 then.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

kelvinc1989 said:


> Cheers Guys
> 
> Srod that's a nice set up, did you get all the shelves fitted by someone else or did you manage to do them yourself?
> 
> Think I'm gunna go for the EC3600 then.


Found some guy on eBay who makes shelving out of plywood for a living. He didn't do a kit for my van so I just bought one (about £80) for some van or other and got my saw and screwdriver out! I originally put these in my previous van (a long wheelbase Transit Connect) and had to beat them around a bit before I could screw them into my new, smaller, van. 

Not as elegant as having cabinets or tool racking etc, but it does the job and fits in nicely.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

srod said:


> Found some guy on eBay who makes shelving out of plywood for a living. He didn't do a kit for my van so I just bought one (about £80) for some van or other and got my saw and screwdriver out! I originally put these in my previous van (a long wheelbase Transit Connect) and had to beat them around a bit before I could screw them into my new, smaller, van.
> 
> Not as elegant as having cabinets or tool racking etc, but it does the job and fits in nicely.


I was having a look on eBay last night for shelving, well actually templates to make your own but nowhere seems too do a diy template kit, I thought if I've put it in then it'll be easy enough for me to take out come Christmas time not that it's needed but I just like the look of it


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Aye, I put the shelving in easily enough but had to think very carefully about maximizing space etc. what with having such a small van. Must admit that I would prefer a Caddy van, but they cost a bit more. Probably an extra £2500 for an 09 plate than that I paid for my connect van.

As for a diy template... armed with a hammer, saw, chisel... I'd be in the back of an ambulance rushing to casualty within 10 minutes!


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

srod said:


> Aye, I put the shelving in easily enough but had to think very carefully about maximizing space etc. what with having such a small van. Must admit that I would prefer a Caddy van, but they cost a bit more. Probably an extra £2500 for an 09 plate than that I paid for my connect van.
> 
> As for a diy template... armed with a hammer, saw, chisel... I'd be in the back of an ambulance rushing to casualty within 10 minutes!


lmao quality...well thanks for all the info, I'll pop back soon and let you all know how I got on


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Honda powered genny..... any good to you...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-GX1...3?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c1b080a73


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Wattage 2200 - not enough power for me.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

srod said:


> Wattage 2200 - not enough power for me.


Not for you  .

And it's 2300w continuous    :lol: :thumb:.

Oh yeah! I like the use of the Auto Glym bottles, the retail style ones like you'd get in Halfords :thumb: . 
Not thought of doing that .


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

trv8 said:


> Honda powered genny..... any good to you...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-GX1...3?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c1b080a73


Would this be enough for the Kranzle K7


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

My Pramac runs at 2800 watts and struggles somewhat with the Kranzle; especially at startup. It will run the washer ok, but I really notice the difference when I run the washer off the mains, getting a far better flow of water.

This is why I'm going for something in excess of 3600 watts (which is twice the rating of the Kranzle).


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i love the internet  :lol:

a kranzle k7 is 1000 watts when running. and only 1600watts on start up, so a 2kw genny will run it fine. a henry is 1100watts aswell, and george about 1400 iirc

its all well and fine buying a 3.6kw genny, but its mega overkill. extra weight and cost that imo, isnt needed


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes you are correct; my user manual covers the k10 as well and that runs at 1800W - I read the wrong section! Doh!

All I know is that my gennie runs a George absolutely fine, but struggles with the Kranzle K7. A valeter I know down the road has the same issue as well in that his gennie runs everything fine and, like mine, struggles with his Kranzle.


----------



## kelvinc1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

Right I'm stuck...do I opt for the expensive one or will go for the less powerful one which still does the job? Price isn't really a matter although I would LOVE to save the pennies if I could


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> i love the internet  :lol:
> 
> a kranzle k7 is 1000 watts when running. and only 1600watts on start up, so a 2kw genny will run it fine. a henry is 1100watts aswell, and george about 1400 iirc
> 
> its all well and fine buying a 3.6kw genny, but its mega overkill. extra weight and cost that imo, isnt needed


No its not. Really, its not fine.

Read the above and below posts. Induction motors take more than twice their running wattage just to start.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

kelvinc1989 said:


> Right I'm stuck...do I opt for the expensive one or will go for the less powerful one which still does the job? Price isn't really a matter although I would LOVE to save the pennies if I could


Get the ec3600 it's a fantastic machine and will run your appliances effortlessly :thumb: for £300 you will not get a better genny


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

mejinks said:


> No its not. Really, its not fine.
> 
> Read the above and below posts. Induction motors take more than twice their running wattage just to start.


i dont need to read any posts, ive read the kranzle manual, which states the above wattages on start up, and while running.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> i dont need to read any posts, ive read the kranzle manual, which states the above wattages on start up, and while running.


If 2 generators rated at 2.8Kw (not KVa) are having difficulty on startup then a 2Kw generator certainly won't run it.

What generator do you have out of interest?


----------

